# Some shop and equipment pics.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We finally got to move some equipment into our new shop today. Well it's an old drive shed that we made new again. The shed is about 7200 sq/ft .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

.........................................


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Some other pics I took at the same time.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks great JD.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;562821 said:


> Looks great JD.


It would look better with a couple Snoways in the pics.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;562822 said:


> It would look better with a couple Snoways in the pics.


Well that goes without saying 

Couple of calendar girls wouldn't hurt a thing either.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice shop.

Are those floors sealed?

I want to do that to my much smaller garage, but I dunno exactly what to do with them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I poured 7 meters of concrete yesterday at home, that might of done a small corner for you.

I would love to have something 1/2 that size. Everything looks great. Nice place for a corn roast and some cold pops.prsport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;562827 said:


> I poured 7 meters of concrete yesterday at home, that might of done a small corner for you.
> 
> I would love to have something 1/2 that size. Everything looks great. Nice place for a corn roast and some cold pops.prsport


I really should have a corn or pig roast while the shop is clean and not full of stuff. I'll talk to the wife about it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder if you know where to find some good corn. LOL

I saw the 3 white chevy's, where is the new one?

Maybe I see the new one on the left?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;562829 said:


> I really should have a corn or pig roast while the shop is clean and not full of stuff. I'll talk to the wife about it.


I'll be there, that is if you provide the fuel or plane ticket. 

Nice looking shop.

Some good family friends are building a 40x72 shop soon complete with a 10k 2 post lift. I heard that if I help them roof it and do some other stuff I'll get a key.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'd roof it before doing concrete, that job sucks. Roofing is pretty easy as long as you don't fall off.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think that shed is big enough for all your stuff. Nice white GMC I think I saw that one in front of some bar last weekCorn and pig roast,what date and time?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;562830 said:


> I wonder if you know where to find some good corn. LOL
> 
> I saw the 3 white chevy's, where is the new one?


The new one is the reg cab on the left. You must be tired from watching those guys lay cement at your house. LOL

We sealed the floors ourselves with an epoxy of some sort. You have to mix 1 gallon of one kind with 1 gallon of something else and then you have 1 hour to roll it on or it's garbage. It costed almost $200/1000 sq/ft so the stuff better hold up. I've never sealed a cement floor before, so I can't comment on if it was worth it or not. I'll know better in a few years.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;562833 said:


> I don't think that shed is big enough for all your stuff. Nice white GMC I think I saw that one in front of some bar last weekCorn and pig roast,what date and time?


Sorry GV the party was last weekend, you missed it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

As long as you use any 2 part sealer you should be fine. I used a 2 part epoxy on my garage floor 9 years ago and it still looks great. It might be a little slippery when wet.

I had to wheel the concrete at my place. I had my son and Brother-In-Law help. My son dropped three loads. It's funny when they are 21 and think they are in such good shape.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GV, you better work on that passport, no excuses this time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;562835 said:


> Sorry GV the party was last weekend, you missed it.


#%$^&*(*! :realmad:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;562829 said:


> I really should have a corn or pig roast while the shop is clean and not full of stuff. I'll talk to the wife about it.


I'm thinkin............................................................*ROAD TRIP* prsport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;562840 said:


> I'm thinkin............................................................*ROAD TRIP* prsport


Pick up GV on the way. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;562837 said:


> As long as you use any 2 part sealer you should be fine. I used a 2 part epoxy on my garage floor 9 years ago and it still looks great. It might be a little slippery when wet.
> 
> I had to wheel the concrete at my place. I had my son and Brother-In-Law help. My son dropped three loads. It's funny when they are 21 and think they are in such good shape.


That's good to know, thanks. I thought the Canadian military would have had him in tip top shape.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cet;562832 said:


> I'd roof it before doing concrete, that job sucks. Roofing is pretty easy as long as you don't fall off.





toby4492;562840 said:


> I'm thinkin............................................................*ROAD TRIP* prsport


Come get me before you leave hartford, I'm be at my cousins house on garfield lane. 

Edit, thier roof should be easy, nice fresh plywood. No shingles from over the years to rip off.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;562842 said:


> That's good to know, thanks. I thought the Canadian military would have had him in tip top shape.


He was in top shape during basic training now it's back to enough to get by, LOL


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*LOOKS GREAT JD, NICE JOB AND CONGRATS IM SURE YOU WILL ENJOY IT THIS WINTER WHEN SOMETHING NEEDS A FIXIN*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD that looks awsome.......i wish i had the land for somthing that big! I def coming up for the cook-out!


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*New Shed*

J.D. , Nice looking building you have there! It probably wont take long to fill it up. Question: how much is concrete going for a cu yd up there now? I used to drive a mixer truck for about 15 years back in the sixtys & seventys and concrete was 12.50 yd then.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice shop JD. i guess you dont have to work as hard up north to make good money. shoot, the way i work i should have twice as much stuff as you.  keep the pics coming.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i could fit 2 of my houses in there and then build a poollol nice a$$ pics.... hey u need any ice cream to go with that corn


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;562946 said:


> i could fit 2 of my houses in there and then build a poollol nice a$$ pics.... hey u need any ice cream to go with that corn


Some guys need A$$ cream after they eat corn.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;562966 said:


> Some guys need A$$ cream after they eat corn.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sick pics mang.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

really nice shop . No in floor heat ,so are you going with waste oil heaters


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

pelt35;562939 said:


> J.D. , Nice looking building you have there! It probably wont take long to fill it up. Question: how much is concrete going for a cu yd up there now? I used to drive a mixer truck for about 15 years back in the sixtys & seventys and concrete was 12.50 yd then.


On thursday I paid $152 for 32MPA. I only ordered 7.5 meters. I sure JD got a better deal with that much concrete.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nosnownogo;562973 said:


> really nice shop . No in floor heat ,so are you going with waste oil heaters


Yes we have a new 200,000 BTU waste oil furnace and a propane infared tube heater. I would have liked to put in floor in and probably should have but my budget went out of control. I have a 30x40 shop at my old farm that had in floor heat and it was nice but we had alot of problems with the boiler.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;562990 said:


> On thursday I paid $152 for 32MPA. I only ordered 7.5 meters. I sure JD got a better deal with that much concrete.


They gave me a price for the job, so I'm not exactly sure how much/ yard the concrete was.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

That place looks awesome.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Super Nice JD!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

cet;562990 said:


> On thursday I paid $152 for 32MPA. I only ordered 7.5 meters. I sure JD got a better deal with that much concrete.


Who did you use? I helped my uncle with a few small pads he laid infront of a the doors of a few barns and it was $168 for 30mpa from Dufferin Concrete. I think he ordered 7 m3.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Raise your hand if you now hate JD..

I don't. Man thats nice. I hope I get one just like that next year

But I have one problem. Why on earth did you stick that rotary hoe inside that shop? couldn't that sit outside? lol

Peterbilt


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Super sweet! Nice Bro!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

That is one heck of a place JD. I was looking at some place that are renting out, one guy wanted $1200 a month for a one bay storage unit with a small office space, bathroom, and very small kitchen. It had all the essentials but the bay garage was only enough for my trailer, truck, plow and maybe a skid steer or two. Its enough for me, but I just dont got enough money right now. I got lots of bills to pay so once they get paid maybe I will look into something similar again. How much was all that you did for your place?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Enzo;563161 said:


> How much was all that you did for your place?


ussmileyflag or tymusic ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;563185 said:


> ussmileyflag or tymusic ?


1 Million Canadian or 6 bucks US!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We want more Photos


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

musclecarboy;563057 said:


> Who did you use? I helped my uncle with a few small pads he laid infront of a the doors of a few barns and it was $168 for 30mpa from Dufferin Concrete. I think he ordered 7 m3.


I used CBM. I might have gotten contractor pricing.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;563222 said:


> 1 Million Canadian or 6 bucks US!


sadly, its more like the opposite now. our dollar is worth less


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

06HD BOSS;563238 said:


> sadly, its more like the opposite now. our dollar is worth less


I think you might be back on top but not by much.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Clapper&Company;563228 said:


> We want more Photos


JD is exhausted watching all the guys work. Give him a couple of days to catch up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cet;563239 said:


> I think you might be back on top but not by much.


on friday you guys were about 1/2 cent on top. oh well


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

06HD BOSS;563245 said:


> on friday you guys were about 1/2 cent on top. oh well


I stand corrected. That's good to know. Picked up my new truck in OHIO yesterday.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

wheres the pics at cet


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

nickplowing1972;563251 said:


> wheres the pics at cet


In the for sale forum. I bought Ohioplower's truck.

I better not hijack JD's thread.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

cet;563249 said:


> Picked up my new truck in OHIO yesterday.


You need to update your sig


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

J.D is probably busy harvesting his wheat. I think he will have a huge chunk of money to spend this fall on some new equipment. With the way wheat, corn and soy beans are looking. I guess with the flooding south of the border prices will be pretty good eh


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you sure he is not sowing his oats, again!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DeVries;563283 said:


> J.D is probably busy harvesting his wheat. I think he will have a huge chunk of money to spend this fall on some new equipment. With the way wheat, corn and soy beans are looking. I guess with the flooding south of the border prices will be pretty good eh


We were combining Hard Red wheat but the 3" of rain we got Sat night slowed us down. We might try it again in a couple hours, the wheat is very good qaulity and running in the 90's, so we're pretty excited. I'll try and take a few pics.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;563253 said:


> In the for sale forum. I bought Ohioplower's truck.
> 
> I better not hijack JD's thread.


Hijack away buddy!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

JD shop looks great and keeping your equipment out of the weather is priceless.

Do I see red in this picture or is it just my computer????????


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bike5200;563345 said:


> JD shop looks great and keeping your equipment out of the weather is priceless.
> 
> Do I see red in this picture or is it just my computer????????


We have to keep some red around, to keep the JD dealer honest.

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

you know you have a big shop when you can fit a tractor that size in there and look at the size of the equipment behind it also. nice shop i wish i could have one


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I think its kinda small dont ya think? Thats bigger than my entire block where I live,lol. Awesome shop!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

bosslover;563840 said:


> you know you have a big shop when you can fit a tractor that size in there and look at the size of the equipment behind it also. nice shop i wish i could have one


When you can fit all that stuff in there and strain to see the far corner


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i'm kinda wondering how you got the airplanter and cart BACKED in the shop......i cant back a damn 4wheel hay wagon (after 3:00pm  ) lol

nice shop, 

we have one that is not quite as big and has floor heat and is cheap to heat.......and then the shop at my farm has a radiant heater and frost's up the 500gal propane tank LOL

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;564430 said:


> i'm kinda wondering how you got the airplanter and cart BACKED in the shop......i cant back a damn 4wheel hay wagon (after 3:00pm  ) lol
> 
> nice shop,
> 
> ...


I give backup lessons every Fri night. LOL It did take me a few tries to back it in but I got it in. I have in floor at our other shop and I probably should have put it in here but It's too late now. We will keep it just above freezing in there unless we have a big job to do. We have a smaller shop 30x80, that we keep pretty warm all winter to work in. All of our tractors are on snow and there to far away to bring home if anything breaks, so we fix them on site.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;564452 said:


> I give backup lessons every Fri night..


Friday night's huh?......i'm in no shape to learn anything on a friday night lol letme know when you do a tuesday lesson.....oh wait tuesday is bad too......how 'bout a monday morning thing......Crap monday's suck too sooooooo. i'll call you someday lol


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice!!! Take some pics out in those fields!! Also who is doing all the concrete work you or did you hire it out.??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawncare18;564542 said:


> Very nice!!! Take some pics out in those fields!! Also who is doing all the concrete work you or did you hire it out.??


It was a contractor who did all the work.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice shop! Any plans to divide it up for office use or will it say for storage and such?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;564792 said:


> Nice shop! Any plans to divide it up for office use or will it say for storage and such?


My office is in the house, which is 120ft in front of the shop.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty shnazzy there JD! My garage would look that big if I used micro-machines in the pictures. Can you hear your echo in there? Hope the harvest turned out good for ya eh!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

verry nice


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NLS1;564848 said:


> Pretty shnazzy there JD! My garage would look that big if I used micro-machines in the pictures. Can you hear your echo in there? Hope the harvest turned out good for ya eh!


Thanks. The harvest is going well, one of the best crops of wheat we've ever had,


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Shop!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a cheesy vid but I wanted to try out my new video camera and don't mind the music, they didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

These are pics of the blade we're rebuilding. It had a welded on cutting edge so we're making it into a bolt on. We bought the blade used in 1995 for $1500 so I think it deserves some updating.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

06HD BOSS;562942 said:


> nice shop JD. i guess you dont have to work as hard up north to make good money. shoot, the way i work i should have twice as much stuff as you.  keep the pics coming.


Mabe if you worked smart like Enzo, you'd have all that stuff too!


----------

